
Sitting on gas lift chairs can generate an EMI spike which blanks your monitor - Aissen
https://twitter.com/royvanrijn/status/1214162400666103808
======
9wzYQbTYsAIc
White paper linked in the linked display link knowledge base article:
[http://www.emcesd.com/pdf/eos93.pdf](http://www.emcesd.com/pdf/eos93.pdf)

------
daveslash
Previous discussion available here

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21978004](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21978004)

